# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Σταθερός υπολογιστης - 3 φωτογραφικές - Δεκτες ψηφιακοι - και αλλα

## DJman

1) HTPC -- *50ευρω*
Αρίστο για ταινιες, netflix, pop corn κλπ. Fresh install win10 x32
Το κουτί στην πάνω μεριά εχει κάποιες γρατζουνιές. Εχω και ενα άλλο κουτί να σας δώσω που εχει 4 usb μπροστά αλλά είναι υποδεέστερο καθώς αυτό που είναι τώρα έχει 12αρι ανεμιστήρα μπροστά και μπορείτε να βάλετε όσους δίσκους θέλετε
To μόνο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όσα χρονιά το εχω, είναι γιατί αργεί να φορτώσει την πρώτη φορά που ανοίγει(ίσως κάνει κάποιο IDE raid scan),στο restart πάει σφαίρα,τεσπα. 
RAM SP002GBLRU800S02   1,8V 2GB 800MHZ παει εως 8GB
P4 775 HT 3,2
HDD Samsung sata 80GB 2017
Full χάλκινη ψήκτρα με ανεμιστήρα PWM PST ARTIC COOLING 2017
GeForce 210 1GB RAM DDR3 FANLESS (HDMI,DVI,VGA)
Asus p5wd2 premium
6καναλος ηχος και optical
2xLAN




2)Φωτογραφική μηχανή ΝΙΚΟΝ coopix 4100 στο κουτί τις με όλα τα παρελκόμενα, χωρίς μπαταρίες, παίρνει ΑΑ και επαναφορτιζόμενες(έχει μέσα τον φορτιστή) β χωρίς κάρτα μνήμης  *20ευρω*

3)Φωτογραφική μηχανή Sony  dsc-p150 με όλα τα παρελκόμενα , έχει μέσα επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταριά Εχει ένα μικρο χτύπημα μπροστά σαν βαθούλωμα στον σκελετό , τόσα χρόνια όμως δεν επηρέασε σε κατι. Χωρίς κάρτες μνήμης- *25ευρω*

4)Φωτογραφική μηχανή Olympus fe210 χωρίς παρελκόμενα *10ευρω*

5)Σκουπακι αυτοκίνητου black and decker έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί 1 φορά, με όλα τα εξτρα του *15ευρω*

6)Shuttle κουτι home theather με πισω ανεμιστήρα *20ευρω*

7) 3  Δεκτες καινούργιοι χωρίς κουτί (δεν πιάνουν όμως ψηφιακά)-Δοκιμασμενοι σημερα-*20ευρω και οι τρεις*
1τμχ Edision Iberosat TDT 1700
scart/spif/usb/Loop out 
1τμχ Doop SDMP-100
1τμχ Crypto ReDi 40A

8 )Κινητό Mio A701 GPS  *20ευρω* με κατι windows αν θυμάμαι καλα, λειτουργικότατο με σημάδια εξωτερικής φθοράς , θέλει αλλαγή στην οθόνη γιατι κανει κοκκινίλες αλλα δειχνει κανονικά. Δεν εχει πενάκι. Έχει φορτιστή αυτοκίνητου, και τα cd του

Οποιος παρει τον υπολογιστη *παιρνει σαν δωρο ΕΝΑ απο τα 3 παρακατω*
-Smartwach
-Miracast adapter
-Bluetooth turbo-x με οθονη

Τα υπολοιπα αντικειμενα παιρνουν δωρο ΕΝΑ απο τα παρακατω
-Ανακλαστηρας για δεντρα τοιχους για παρκαρισμα
-Mouse pad φωτιζόμενο
-Βαση για CD/DVD
-Θηκες για Note 2
-PS3 games Borderlands και fifa10 (θα σταλουν από το χωριο :P )
-Μαυροπινακας με μαγνητακι για ψυγειο νομιζω

*Και αλλο ΕΝΑ* απο αυτα οποιος θελει να κανει πειραματα(αγνωστη λειτουργική κατάσταση):
2 δεκτες turbo-x για TV, ανοιγουν και ψιλοπαγωνει η εικονα
3 χαλασμενα dvd υπολογιστη
Δεκτης IP cosmotetv
Bluetooth ακουστικο
GPS bluetooth
-Vodafon full σημα(δεν ξερω αν θελει μεταβίβαση ή αν λειτουργεί με απλη δηλωση)




Μαρουσι, γινονται και αποστολες με χρεωση παραληπτη

----------

